# ACTINIC 03 BLUE light



## Brouli (Jan 3, 2007)

:bugger:   Does anybody use this light for veg stage ??
pleas help me this light look good to me  but im new  to growin 
so pleas help me, i dont know hameny lumes this light put dow so if anybody got any info or adwise pleas write replay ...

i got one like this but 20 watt






that 's the link to web site a little about light. 
http://www.amazonmoosey.com/tek9.asp?pg=products&specific=jrgmoon8


but i want to buy 100% ACTINIC 03 BLUE.

this is a color graph


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 3, 2007)

you would be much better off with just a regular CFL light. 

that bulb is only 10w !  and its rated at 10,000k, wrong spectrum if i am not mistaken. you see those color blips to the left of all that blue on the graph, thats more where you want to be, expecually for flowering, you want more of a red/yellow, veg likes more of a blue, but thats too much blue i think.

a 10w bulb will only be putting out 400 lumens , a 26w (100w equivalant) puts out about 1600 lumens. you need at least 3000 lumens per square foot of canopy.

so if you have a 4x2 grow area, your square ft is 6. you would need at least 18,000 lumens of light total in a 4x2 area to equal 3000 per square foot. 

that 10w 400 lumens bulb you have, it would take 45 of those to give you enough light in a 4x2 area.  

now if you had the regular 26w CFL's, it would only take 12 to give you optimal light for growth. 

i have found some 40w ones at lowes, but they are $10 a peice, but put out 2600 lumens. which means it would only take 7 of them. 

the 26w ones can be found in value packs of 6 at lowes for like $12, so for $24 you would have enough lights for the job.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 3, 2007)

ok thanks
 im runing on HPS  that was just a question


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok i may have this mixed up so if im wrong someone tackle me or something.
i believe mh is prefered during veg because of its bluer spectrum and hps are prefered for flowering since it leans more tward the red so if he is using a hps for vegging as well wouldnt the blue light he shows compliment the hps during veg?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 4, 2007)

KELVIN TEMPERATURE (K) - The unit of measurement to express the colour (spectrum) of light emitted by a lamp; the absolute temperature of a blackbody radiator having a chromaticity equal to that of the light source. A standard clear metal halide HID lamp has an average Kelvin temperature rating of 4,000K. 






that bulb is coming in at 10,000k, thats way off the charts i would think. but lets not leave out that i could be wrong too


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 4, 2007)

> that bulb is coming in at 10,000k, thats way off the charts i would think. but lets not leave out that i could be wrong too


Though I agree the bulb doesn't give off too many lumens, i'd have to disagree that it's "way off the charts". 10,000k is good light for vegging. The bulb is great for vegging if you had enough of them. I'd add it!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 4, 2007)

> Mini Compact Fluorescent Lamps -The Mini Compact Fluorescent Lamps are designed to be used where space is limited and powerful lighting is desred. Fits into standard, medium-base lamps sockets. 50/50 is perfect for fresh and salwater aquariums. (50% 10,000K Daylight and 50% Actinic 03 blue). Self-ballasted. Low operating temperature. 6,000 hour life.



actually if you read the description of the bulb, the 10,000k is used to describe the light output of the white side of the bulb, NOT the blue. 

the color graph on the bulb shown above isnt relating to the KELVIN scale i dont think just a graph of its color.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, CQ, I think your right and i'm wrong...my apologies. I asked Elephant Man and he areed with you, said those lights were designed with fish in mind. Sorry!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 4, 2007)

This is a very good webpage for you guys to chew on... 

http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/fluorescent.html


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 4, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hey, CQ, I think your right and i'm wrong...my apologies. I asked Elephant Man and he areed with you, said those lights were designed with fish in mind. Sorry!



i am glad you made me take a second look cause i think i learned something i didnt know that i already knew......:bong:

i have been reading so much stuff it gets crossed up sometimes, then i take a hit on the bowl and it all goes to who knows where... then just pops back into my head. 

it actually also made me do some research on auquatic lights, they do have a wide range of color spectrum bulbs. i am gonna do some more reading on them.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 5, 2007)

let me know when you finsh CQ 
i meant blue side, but  the thing i got on mine mind  was 100%  blue bulb which is not screw in , they come  with 18inch     and up .

http://www.petguys.com/-096316008320.html

SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 19, 2007)

BURP! Thanks Elephant dude! That was interesting...I even went back to that guys main page and started reading about the Cacao Tree! If there is one thing this stoner and his fantasy goddess likes just as much as a good smoke, that is a good pure chocolate bar!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 19, 2007)

hmm...I want to say this bulb would help. People use these bulbs to grow their live marine plants and coral. Not sure though. Only way to know for sure is to test it out. A company who's website I saw is coming out with a 125w 11000k actinic bulb.


----------

